# cpt 90862 pharmacolgical management- URGENT!!!



## ddr2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Can anyone help with the following senario???

Psychiatrist rounds on inpatient with Dementia, etc (ICD-9 331.0, 294.10, 294.8 and 294.11) for pharmacological management of his multiple medications.  The code used was 90862 for each date of service.

Questions:
1. Is there any documentation that supports use of this code inpatient and
the appropriateness of utilization of this code for inpatient and outpatients?

2.  Is there a "written policy" for any frequency limitation? (number of visits per month)

3.  Chart documentation supports dates of service billed... which during some months was upwards of 15 visits. So the question of the appropriateness of the quantity, etc. 

4. Is there another more appropriate code to utilize? ( other than an E&M since the documentation does not appear to support much in the way of E&M)

5. Anyone willing to talk to me about this who is experienced in phychiatric field?  Please forward your number and I will call you

Thanks so much for an immediate response....I need this ASAP!!!


----------



## Janiceg (Sep 17, 2009)

Janice Grygla 435-879-2403
According to a Medicare update in September 2008 90852 is used in the office setting, and involves minimal medical psychotherapy.


----------

